# Our Community Featured on Killer Startups!



## Andy R (May 21, 2009)

It has been brought to our attention that our community has been featured on KillerStartups.com.  Let's vote for Discuss Cooking and show them how much we love the site.  Please vote for "Survive" since we know that will happen and we don't really want any of the other options to come true.  Also, it would be nice if you left a nice comment letting others know your thoughts about our community.

Here is a link to where you can vote and post comments:
Discusscooking.com - Cooking & Community Forum | Visit discusscooking.


----------



## GB (May 21, 2009)

That is very cool! It will be fun to see us rise in the ranks.


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2009)

Off to do my part VOTE,vote vote Come on everyone follow me!
kades


----------



## katybar22 (May 21, 2009)

I voted and commented, then read the post above mine  .  It seems we have 1 unhappy camper.  Oh well, every part has a pooper, right?


----------



## Andy R (May 21, 2009)

Very cool, nice to see so many people comment.  For those who have complained, I'd like to ask you to consider how difficult it is to manage discussions among so many broad minded people.  Our team might not be perfect but they try very hard to keep the peace and this can be very hard sometimes.  I'd like to take this time to show my support for the team and to also acknowledge the complaints.  We are constantly working to evolve as a team and keep DC pointed in the right direction.  We honestly take time to self reflect after issues arise and learn from our mistakes.  DC has been and will continue to be one of the finest cooking discussion boards on the net!


----------



## katybar22 (May 21, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Very cool, nice to see so many people comment. For those who have complained, I'd like to ask you to consider how difficult it is to manage discussions among so many broad minded people. Our team might not be perfect but they try very hard to keep the peace and this can be very hard sometimes. I'd like to take this time to show my support for the team and to also acknowledge the complaints. We are constantly working to evolve as a team and keep DC pointed in the right direction. We honestly take time to self reflect after issues arise and learn from our mistakes. DC has been and will continue to be one of the finest cooking discussion boards on the net!


 

  Thank you all for what you do!!


----------



## Scotch (May 21, 2009)

Interesting to see how many hits this site has. I guess it's a good thing they don't all join or we would have to spend all day just scrolling through the messages!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 21, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Interesting to see how many hits this site has. I guess it's a good thing they don't all join or we would have to spend all day just scrolling through the messages!



Well Scotch I guess they could make us a Welcoming Committee....You grab a bottle of Scotch, I'd grab a bottle of bourbon...and Awaaaaay we'd go!!


----------



## Andy R (May 21, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Well Scotch I guess they could make us a Welcoming Committee....You grab a bottle of Scotch, I'd grab a bottle of bourbon...and Awaaaaay we'd go!!


One sip per visitor?  Sounds like you all won't remember much after greeting all of them!


----------



## SRL (May 21, 2009)

Went and voted. Some good comments on there. Interesting that for every complaint about moderators, there's another one that says it's a plus. How's that go? "... all the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but not all of the people all of the time."


----------



## msmofet (May 21, 2009)

did my part. may i have a welcome shot of tequilla (no training wheels)


----------



## meshoo96 (May 22, 2009)

Andy R said:


> Very cool, nice to see so many people comment.  For those who have complained, I'd like to ask you to consider how difficult it is to manage discussions among so many broad minded people.  Our team might not be perfect but they try very hard to keep the peace and this can be very hard sometimes.  I'd like to take this time to show my support for the team and to also acknowledge the complaints.  We are constantly working to evolve as a team and keep DC pointed in the right direction.  We honestly take time to self reflect after issues arise and learn from our mistakes.  DC has been and will continue to be one of the finest cooking discussion boards on the net!



I made my comment before I read the others and then went back and felt the need to address the negativity. I meant what I said in those comments and will defend our forum here to the end. You guys have been so wonderful to DH and I. So for the naysayers... Be gone with you. Negativity need not apply...LOL


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

Your post was wonderful (as are you) meshoo96!

Here is what I will say about the negative comments. There will always be people you can not please. I think the comments will speak for themselves though. For every negative comment there will be tons more positive comments. I am proud to be part of such an amazing community where just about everyone is friendly and welcoming and just all around great.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2009)

meshoo96 said:


> I made my comment before I read the others and then went back and felt the need to address the negativity. I meant what I said in those comments and will defend our forum here to the end. You guys have been so wonderful to DH and I. So for the naysayers... Be gone with you. Negativity need not apply...LOL


meshoo,
thank you, your kindness makes all the negative comments, just what they are, someone who is unhappy..May something good happen so they can smile.
kadesma


----------



## Alix (May 22, 2009)

Aw meshoo, thanks for that comment! How lovely. I agree that for every cranky comment there are others that will shine through. I've been told when looking at things like Tripadvisor you throw out the worst comments, and then the best comments and look at the stuff right down the middle and you get a pretty accurate picture of whats going on.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2009)

It was a nice post meshoo - thank you.  And thanks to everyone who truly understands the trials and tribulations of keeping things afloat here.


----------



## Scotch (May 22, 2009)

It's like reading product reviews on Amazon or QVC. There may be 100 user reviews giving a product five stars and singing its praises, and then one with one star saying it's terrible because it wouldn't work after being dropped from the third-story window into a tub of acid. And vice versa -- a universally reviled item that someone (probably an employee of the manufacturer) says will turn water into wine. 

You learn to filter, to be skeptical, and to distill. Not everyone likes the same thing, no one is universally loved, and the world is full of crackpots to boot. Worse, the Internet provides a vile of anonymity that allows people to say things they would never say in public, sometimes to be mean, sometimes to provoke, and sometimes just because they feel empowered. You can't go through life worrying about pleasing the lunatic fringe.


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

When my kids were little and had trouble with some other kid in class, I used to tell them "Not everyone is going to like you.  BUT that's ok, because you're not going to like everyone."  Seems the same applies here, I've had nothing but help and support from site monitors and members alike!!  Keep up the great work


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 22, 2009)

I was shocked to see some of the negative comments! We don't have original recipes? Only 30 members? Must kiss *** to be accepted?? You have to be part of the "clique" or else they ban you?

Wha wha what? 

I think I speak for a lot of us members when I say- DC ROCKS. I have found some of the most unique recipes here, and I know for a fact I have met more than 30 people here and I do NOT kiss anyones toosh and look...I am still here. As for there being a clique here...yeah...we're all part of one big clique. 

I think the mods do just as good a job as on any site. Better even. And you guys know I am hard to please, so that says a lot


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 22, 2009)

"Concerning this site, the membership on DC has been encouraged by a moderator to post here with only good things to say." <------

alright that really P***es me off!


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> "Concerning this site, the membership on DC has been encouraged by a moderator to post here with only good things to say." <------
> 
> alright that really P***es me off!



Are you serious?  That is so NOT right and not true either.  Someone must be very unhappy to say such things.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2009)

i voted yesterday & am reading today. some troubled posters over there!


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 22, 2009)

Tell me about it. Makes me so mad because this must be someone who is still a member and being that nasty. Go somewhere else if you're so unhappy. Geez. I've had my share of "issues" here but I still feel welcomed and supported by everyone despite my attitude problem. I think if yall can put up with me then anyone would be happy here too!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2009)

snack - thank you for saying you still feel welcome here because YOU ARE WELCOME HERE!  As adults, people will have issues.  As adults, we should all be able to work through them and move on.

I really suggest everyone forget about the bad comments.  Let's not keep those feelings alive...just forget them and let's move on.  The more we bring up that stuff IMHO it just keeps growing.  

We need to be above those comments.  You guys rock!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2009)

I want to make this post separate - - - - I'm asking everyone to not get sucked into some of the comments over there...PLEASE!


----------



## lifesaver (May 22, 2009)

Wow! that is really cool


----------



## lifesaver (May 22, 2009)

I voted


----------

